

PBS Frontline – Secrets Politics and Torture [video] - bronz
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/secrets-politics-and-torture/

======
bronz
This must be the best episode of Frontline I have ever seen. It was riveting.
And in my opinion, the very best part of it is when they show Michael Hayden
walking amongst the crowd right before President Bush presented his public
response to the torture accusations. They made no commentary on Hayden, but
they showed him very deliberately. Hayden played a key role in the NSA spying
program that would eventually be revealed to the world by Edward Snowden, and
seeing Hayden immediately added that entire enterprise of deception to the
context of the story being told. That single shot of him added a huge amount
of depth and gravity to the whole thing.

